

Show HN: Co-optimal - A Steam matchmaking app made in Node.js and Socket.io - ddod
http://co-optimal.com/

======
ddod
Those recent articles about finding friends in adulthood gave me the idea for
this. Let me know if you run into any bugs or have any other feedback. I'm
still a bit of a novice at Node, so I'm sure I've done a few things wrong.

